# The ISIS Chief and Cousin Of Assad burst In Syria



## Freeman (Mar 15, 2015)

There is good news, the chief of shabihas militias terrorists M. Ass.ad (cousin of the president of regime) in Syria is burst in Lattaquié mountain.
The opposition forces has also killed chief terrorist of ISIS Abu Haidara in Kalamoun.
Nice Anniversary gift!
Assad s cousin killed in Latakia - ARA News


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 15, 2015)

Stop lying. He had nothing to do with ISIS. Quite different from your "opposition forces" which are Al-Qaeda.

Kessab, Latakia, after terrorist (Al-Nusra/Qaeda) invasion 2014 (residents fled):






Kessab after liberation by the army:


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 15, 2015)

Assad family aide who headed Shabiha militia assassinated in Latakia


----------



## Freeman (Mar 15, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Assad family aide who headed Shabiha militia assassinated in Latakia


There was clashes between alaouites and Ass.ad family in cities in Lattaquié because  the cousin of Ass.ad sent young alaouites to burst for dictatorship in Syria.


----------

